# Topics > Robotics > Soft robotics >  TWISTER (TWISted TowEr Robot), 3D printed origami robot, CWRU Biorobotics Lab, Case Western Reserve University, Cleveland, Ohio, USA

## Airicist

Developer - CWRU Biorobotics Lab

----------


## Airicist

Origami-inspired soft robot

Published on Sep 27, 2017




> A Case Western Reserve University researcher has created a soft robot  that may one day be used in manufacturing, medicine and space.


"Origami inspires development of 3D printed TWISTER robots at Case Western Reserve"

by David
September 28, 2017

----------

